# My vehicle is not allowed to operate...



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

So I just got that message when I tried to log onto Uber, WTF does that even mean & how can I correct it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

is it due for the annual inspection?


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> is it due for the annual inspection?


No, I just started driving for them a month ago. Guess it's time to call tech support


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Make sure all documents uploaded are up to date. Check your email for any explanation. Maybe even turn off your phone and turn it back on.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Make sure all documents uploaded are up to fate. Check your email for any explanation. Maybe even turn off your phone and turn it back on.


No email, my drivers license expires in a month, but that's it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jlevan said:


> No email, my drivers license expires in a month, but that's it.


How old is your vehicle? Do you have a local Green Light Hub that you could stop by at for help?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you near an airport...?


----------



## lovepreet (May 1, 2018)

Are you near an airport...?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there an ECHO in da house...???

Rakos


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

It didn't fail an inspection, and it's not too old of a vehicle. Two down keep the process of elimination going.....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey are you near an airport


----------



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

I know in my area the AC/heat has to work and the vehicle has to have power windows. Maybe they found out your trim of vehicle doesn't have that or someone reported the heat/AC wasn't working?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

But are you near an airport


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Do you see lots of flying things...

Going up and coming down...???

And are there lots of yellow cars...

Giving you dirty looks as you drive by...8>O

Then you are close to an airport...8>)

Rakos


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

reinstall the app


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Clear cache. Reboot. Reinstall if necessary.

It's a bug.


----------



## John_Karlov1978 (May 8, 2018)

I had the same problem. Check the license, maybe its expired. Also I advise you to update your app. Good luck!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

One less ant driving around aimlessly.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just got this message too. It says I"m not allowed to operate in the city I'm currently in and have been in for 4 years. Everything is up to date. I don't drive but one run a month in summer b/c it's not worth it. I looked at my online account and I'm apparently not allowed to operate in any city in VA except in Washington DC. Has VA passed a new law in the last month?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I had that a month ago had to take new photo of me.


----------

